

Taking your Site from One to One Million Users by Kevin Rose [video] - malte
http://vimeo.com/6905398

======
jonknee
Lie about it not being yours on national TV?

~~~
mikeryan
Hey he had a platform and he used it. I'm not sure he lied about it but he
definitely made it seem like something he had stumbled upon as opposed to
something he built.

(slight aside, I worked at TechTV when Kevin Launched digg)

------
Timothee
I feel that Kevin Rose has a mixed-reputation in some circles. But I thought
his advice was interesting and he has some good credentials in terms of
building community-centered sites (Digg, Revision3, WeFollow (Pownce, not so
much)), that can't be denied.

------
ojbyrne
I haven't watched the video yet, but I'm sure he didn't mention one thing I
did. I answered all the support emails, and I tried to personalize every one
of them with a joke or something. And put my real name and email.

------
yesimahuman
Is it just me or is the audio only on the left channel?

~~~
Timothee
It is. The final interview is stereo and you can feel the difference.

